# Betta



## Burns412 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was thinking of setting up my 15gal tall for my betta, can any other fish live with a betta?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

You can add almost any community fish with them. As long as its not an overly active swimmer or has long fins, or obviously anything in the betta family; unless its a female...then it's cool!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No females with males....

That is asking for a disaster.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

No Males together with females! All that is asking is for is dead fish unfortunately. I also do not agree that you can keep just any community fish with a betta. Some bettas will not tolerate anything in the same tank with them whether it be the plainest guppy or a snail. Some are extremely laid back and will be fine with some companions. The problem is that you never know which one you will end up with which is why I always recommend bettas be kept alone. They are aggressive solitary fish that does the best by itself. There is not a whole lot that you can add into a 15 gallon with the betta to begin with since it is a pretty small tank so you have to take that into consideration. Some ones to look out for are other long finned fish or brightly colored fish because they see these as competition. Another to look out for is the WCMM--it is widely recommended as a companion for bettas but it is a cool water fish like goldfish which makes it unsuitable for a tankmate with bettas who are tropical fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Another comment on the wcmm. I kept a few with some betta macrostoma because the macs like cooler waters than the splendens(not by leaps and bounds mind you) and the white clouds would not leave the macs alone. They are extremely hyper active little fish. I also do not suggest them in anything tall. Mine were all in a 29 gallon and they would swim so fast they would ram the walls. Definately not a worthy tank mate for a betta.


----------

